

Ask YC: Submitting News in Spanish - german

Hi, I've seen many interesting tech news in Spanish, so I wanted to ask you if you'd be interested in reading those news.<p>Thanks.
======
ken
I've nothing against it, but I speak no Spanish.

It would be neat if I could declare my linguistic ability in my HN
preferences, so it only showed me articles that I can read.

I'd love to see HN full of Japanese links, for example, but I recognize that
this would be of little value to most people.

------
tjr
I for one would like that. I think we in the United States tend to be too
single-spoken-language-minded. Regularly reading articles in a different
language would be good for us.

------
attack
Is there a lot of tech information only available in Spanish? If so then of
course. Although I, personally, will need good translations.

Or are you talking about the same news but in Spanish?

~~~
german
I'm not talking about the same news in Spanish, but authors writing their
ideas about tech in their language.

------
sharpshoot
Try meneame.com - the spanish Digg?

